# Waar vind ik welke documentatie ?

## garo

Engels

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml: Gentoo Handboek (Beschrijft de standaard installatie en hoe je werkt met portage, initscripts en de environment)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml: Overzicht van alle officiele documentatie

https://forums.gentoo.org/: Gentoo Forums

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/irc.xml: Gentoo IRC kanalen

http://gentoo-portage.com/: Portage online

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/gwn.xml: Gentoo Weekly Newsletter

https://bugs.gentoo.org/:Bugtracking system

Nederlands

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/nl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml: Gentoo Handboek (Beschrijft de standaard installatie voor x86 computers)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=36: Gentoo Forums (NL gedeelte van de Gentoo Forums)

http://gentoo.be: Nederlandstalige gentoo community site

#gentoo-be en #gentoo-nl op het Freenode IRC-netwerk: 2 Nederlandstalige gentoo irc kanalen

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/nl/index.xml: Overzicht van alle officiele Nederlandstalige documentatie (niet up2date)

http://nl.gentoo-wiki.com: Nederlandstalige Gentoo Wiki (pas opgestart, help mee: schrijf een artikel !!!)

Je kan ook naar gentoo-gwn-nl-subscribe@gentoo.org mailen, dan krijg je wekelijks de vertaling van de gentoo weekly news toegestuurd. Dit is een soort van krant van de gentoo gemeenschap.

----------

